

Limit-Telephotography - TriinT
http://www.paglen.com/pages/projects/nowhere/photos_images.htm

======
gjm11
For anyone who's wondering and not inclined to follow the link to find out:
that's "telephotography at distances near the limit of what's feasible", not
"please put restrictions on telephotography". Engineering rather than
politics.

Unfortunately there's very little actual information on the site. A few
pictures, with brief notes of what they're of and how far away the camera was,
but no details of the "unorthodox viewing and imaging techniques" used. Or did
I just fail to find them?

~~~
mr_luc
Agreed!

I clicked around the site, and I experienced vast content-frustration. I
noticed that many of his projects appear to be "exhibits" -- they have
physical frames and are or were (apparently) displayed somewhere for the
public.

Which is pointless. :P I mean, effectively pointless. I'm never going to see
his exhibit, and neither is any significant percentage of the population of
interested people, so why not put it all online?

Taking pictures of the unmarked CIA 737's operating from deep in the off-
limits desert ... that's cool stuff. Why must there be so little info?

I expected one of the links to lead to a how-to. :P

~~~
TriinT
I conjecture that a detailed How-To would upset the Department of Defense
quite a bit. After all, these remote USAF airbases in the deserts of the
Southwest are remote for a reason...

~~~
andreyf
Doesn't seem like anything the Russians or Chinese wouldn't see in great
detail using satellites, or with their extensive spy networks.

~~~
TriinT
Suppose the U.S. is testing a new secret fighter jet. If you don't know when
the new jet will leave the hangar for a test flight, your satellites will be
useless. Long-distance photography would perhaps provide some intel. Of
course, if the test flights were carried out at night, as it happened while
the F-117 was being tested, then photography would not help much,

Do note that when most USAF bases in the Southwest were built, there were no
satellites at all, and hence, no spy satellites.

------
stcredzero
It's the name of a technique, not an imperative! At first I thought this was
going to be a demand for laws limiting the taking of telephoto pictures in
public.

~~~
TriinT
Would you be happy if I changed the post's title to _Limit-Telephotography_?

~~~
stcredzero
I'm generally happy nowadays. It was a factual statement about my initial
misconception, not a complaint.

